# TTSNH, I'm shedding, it's getting cooler outside.



## Brink (Sep 20, 2015)

and, once again.

Never ask a joiner to build a small generator shed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, don't you think I spend as much time coming up with thread titles as I do build plans.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Im guessing our southern brethren are wondering what the hell a generator shed is.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Im guessing our southern brethren are wondering what the hell a generator shed is.


It's a shed that houses a generator! What's a generator?


No but seriously your southern brethren know what a generator is! Power outages from hurricanes sometimes last 3 weeks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 20, 2015)

Try 3 weeks in northeast January.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

Check your square. The tops of them posts is all crooked.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 21, 2015)

I would hate to see you build a dog house. I am thinking a Victorian style would probably be what you would build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Check your square. The tops of them posts is all crooked.


I'm working on uneven driveway.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2015)

Posts are still uneven, but floor is in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2015)

About every 20 years we lose power from 1 to 4 weeks because of ice storms. I have a 16 x 50' lean-to on one side of my shop and my generator/welder is kept in it. That's my generator shed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> About every 20 years we lose power from 1 to 4 weeks because of ice storms. I have a 16 x 50' lean-to on one side of my shop and my generator/welder is kept in it. That's my generator shed.



I have a 17-1/2' X 51' lean to, but my phone deleted the pic

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a garage that my generators are in. That's my generator shed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

